# To haggle the piano dealer



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I told my parents if we could upgrade my crappy piano for a new one and so they agreed to it. Yay. So we went today at a piano store and one new 2006 Yamaha U3 upright cost around $9000 and a U5 upright costs around $10000. 

My parents didn't haggle but we want a better deal if possible. I researched online and used U3's cost like around $4000 and a U5, i dont know, I couldn't find that information. In a piano price book it said $13,000 at negotiation price for a U5 and around $12,000-13,000 for a U3.

I really want the U5 because you could open the music stand and open the board so that the sound could go directly foward to the player such like a grand piano does.

Anyway in a couple of days, I'm going to haggle the dealer. I hope I know how to. Wish me luck.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I went to another store and they sell Steinway pianos. And I really like the tone. Major conservatories, opera houses, symphonies use Steinway. I don't have space for a grand. But I'm getting more decent one called a Boston still made from Steinway. I've finally decided what i want. Woohoo. I'm so happy.


----------

